# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  Solid body electric A styles - are these made anymore?

## clobflute

Toying with the idea of getting an electric mandolin, but only if it is an A style.  A for Almond!~  

Quite a lot of manufacturers seem to have moved to making F shaped ones more like guitar shaped mandolins.   

I guess the Fender FM52 is a really budget low grade experience? Any other brands to look out for sub $1,500?

----------


## Rob Norton

Not a lot of electric "A"s, in my experience.  If you wanted to consider a hollow body in the $1,000 - $1,500 range, you could think about a Gibson EM-150, made from the late 30s into the 60s.  There's a cool looking one from 1941 at www.12fret.com  (NFI). 

As far as current builders, I can't think of any, but you might browse through the directory on www.emando.com -- which has the best info on electric mandolins.

One of the coolest solid bodies IMO was Weber's Maverick 5-string, but they're pretty scarce and likely at or above the $1,500 mark.

----------


## mandroid

I got someone to make mine, just for me ..

Picture posted  here   http://www.emando.com/builders_active/Biller.htm

----------


## ricomando

> I got someone to make mine, just for me ..
> 
> Picture posted  here   http://www.emando.com/builders_active/Biller.htm


looks very nice, I like the lines

----------


## clobflute

> I got someone to make mine, just for me ..
> 
> Picture posted  here   http://www.emando.com/builders_active/Biller.htm


That's really cool.  Were there any logistical problems or issues to look out for when building yours? 

I should've said a 4x double course mandolin.  The Weber Maverick, apart from looking like an A mandolin having morphed with a Texas star, looks like it's got an extra string.  I really can't handle too much information - 4x string pitches are all I can cope with. 

I wonder why these are not as  popular?

----------


## Chief

I had a Weber Maverick for a very short time on approval as part of a trade. I sent it back- I think possibly the only time I've done that. It sounded terrible to me- kind of like some kind of electric sitar or something. It was a few years ago, so details are foggy. I know Webers are usually great instruments, but I thought to myself, "that's why these aren't made anymore". Just my opinion of course.

----------


## mandroid

> Were there any logistical problems or issues to look out for when building yours?


 I just let the builder  take my  desires and run with it , sort of a Les Paul  arched top solid body theme ,
 with a bolt on Neck.

 In the picture,  I Had subsequently  left it with another shop,  who modified it,
 (complicating with some simplicity)
 with the 4 RMC bridge pieces to  run a piezo  second  signal source,
 they removed the 1/4" jack  in the edge , 
 Which was replaced  by the RMC 8 pin jack, shown, and cable combine ..

on the other End, the RMC has a Black Box  with the piezo tone and volume  controls ,
 the installer modified the box ,
 with the out put from the magnetic pickup  Added to the 1/4" output
 for the Mono signal off the Piezo preamp . 
So it is also a splitter to make 2 channels  of  output. 

The RMC Polydrive 2 box also has a 13 pin jack to feed to a guitar synth ..

----------


## clobflute

> I had a Weber Maverick for a very short time on approval as part of a trade. I sent it back- I think possibly the only time I've done that. It sounded terrible to me- kind of like some kind of electric sitar or something. It was a few years ago, so details are foggy. I know Webers are usually great instruments, but I thought to myself, "that's why these aren't made anymore". Just my opinion of course.



Electric sitar sounds fascinating!   But not mandolin I know.   It's easy to make a lute sound like a sitar by tuning down a semi-tone.  Mandolin I guess, requires the tension?  
Thanks for the feedback...the Weber Maverick is so hard to come by, and it would be wasted if it came by me in any case.



Mandroid - those are very detailed specs which probably required a reason for.   I guess the cost is probably closer to US$2k as a result, and would probably need some careful design/planning to have a wider nut span as well. 

I'm quite tempted to use foam spray to clog up the insides of my cheap mandolin to find out whether a pick up makes it sound electric and dampens the loudness when practicing.  

Has anyone tried this, or should I scarper for cover and leave the room right now for the suggestion?!

----------


## ricomando

> I'm quite tempted to use foam spray to clog up the insides of my cheap mandolin to find out whether a pick up makes it sound electric and dampens the loudness when practicing.  
> 
> Has anyone tried this, or should I scarper for cover and leave the room right now for the suggestion?!


you can stuff the mando with tissue , I have done this to a cheap mando and it is easily reversible

----------

clobflute

----------


## clobflute

Thanks - I'll try this before putting a pick up on it to see what it sounds like. 

it's a more sensibly reversible idea than destroying a mandolin with gut foam!

----------


## EdSherry

I personally wouldn't use foam spray.  I've cut out wedges of high-density foam and stuffed them in the f-holes to cut sound/feedback with some success.

----------


## thistle3585

I've got a couple in process but they've been that way for a couple years.  The carved tops were the test pieces from programming my CNC.

----------


## jman72

I was in the same boat a couple of years ago- I wanted an electric 8 string and couldn't really find one in my price range. So, for about $300 or so I built one (most of the cost was in the tuners and pickup). It wasn't really that hard if you have any woodworking experience or tools. Just take it slow and steady. I've got several nice guitars and mandolins, and this one I built in my garage still gets all the attention from people when I play. It isn't an A style, but you could make the body any shape you want.

----------

clobflute, 

Darren Bailey

----------


## mandroid

If it doesn't Have to  be A shaped   Godin's A8 are fine.. 

 now that they have an adjustable bridge and  bolt on neck ,
 you, or a Luthier-Tech can modify them ..

----------


## clobflute

> I was in the same boat a couple of years ago- I wanted an electric 8 string and couldn't really find one in my price range. So, for about $300 or so I built one (most of the cost was in the tuners and pickup). It wasn't really that hard if you have any woodworking experience or tools. Just take it slow and steady. I've got several nice guitars and mandolins, and this one I built in my garage still gets all the attention from people when I play. It isn't an A style, but you could make the body any shape you want.


Yours are really beautiful. Unfortunately I can't even assemble Ikea furniture without something going crooked so self building is out.

Ideally A for almond shape or teardrop pear shape. I don't understand how the F shape is more ergonomic. Perhaps since I don't use a strap?

Thanks for sharing your experience. I thought I was asking a redundant newcomer question. 

Mandroid - I thought about the Godin - yes its shape is quite challenging for me. I read about it on the forum and it seemed to get worse reviews than a Bovier EMC in basswood, plus the Bovier is prettier. 

I decided to shoot Allmuse an email anyway. I know they're too busy for the likes of me, but maybe they can build me a silent A style with wide nut and humbuckers in a Gallatin like finish, even if I have to wait. A semi acoustic isn't on the cards...I reqlly need something silent to practice on, otherwise I will never get the time in to improve on my acoustic. 

Guess I'll give up with the Eko then. 

Btw there is a Weber Maverick currently on a very large internet auction site!

----------


## mandroid

You Choose .. Appearance or Function..  Godin's A8 is a  working musician's  tool.

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

I saw a solid-body A style on the Allmuse website.

----------


## journeybear

Well, there's this Armenian model, but I don't know if it's still available. Might be more of an *o* style than an A, anyway ...  :Whistling:

----------


## bayAreaDude

> Yours are really beautiful. Unfortunately I can't even assemble Ikea furniture without something going crooked so self building is out.
> 
> Ideally A for almond shape or teardrop pear shape. I don't understand how the F shape is more ergonomic. Perhaps since I don't use a strap?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience. I thought I was asking a redundant newcomer question. 
> 
> Mandroid - I thought about the Godin - yes its shape is quite challenging for me. I read about it on the forum and it seemed to get worse reviews than a Bovier EMC in basswood, plus the Bovier is prettier. 
> 
> I decided to shoot Allmuse an email anyway. I know they're too busy for the likes of me, but maybe they can build me a silent A style with wide nut and humbuckers in a Gallatin like finish, even if I have to wait. A semi acoustic isn't on the cards...I reqlly need something silent to practice on, otherwise I will never get the time in to improve on my acoustic. 
> ...


Have you played an 8 string solid body electric?  If not, you might want to do that before committing to anything if your goal is silent practice with the aim of improving acoustic playing.  Though the chord and scale shapes are the same, my experience has been the right hand technique is so different that other than getting patterns and shapes drilled into your brain and fingers I don't find playing electric helps my acoustic playing much, at least not tone or rhythm.

----------


## clobflute

No luck so far - no Ekos or any other 8 string solid body electric experience.    

I just never happen to be near anywhere that even has anything vaguely like a solid body mandolin - no one I know has ever seen or played one either.  Although that's not a measure of anything since the only thing they can play is their iPod  :Laughing: 

I guess the shape really doesn't matter as much as the quality of the pick ups and the Godins do seem to get very favourable reviews.  I was starting to get cravings and almost bid on a horrible looking trapezium shaped mandolin, even more sightly than the mandocaster which only had 4 strings.  Thankfully I'm fairly restrained.   

Almuse have a 6 month lead time.  The pick-up is quite important I gather, since the acoustic-electric Stagg/Rally/Fender/Epiphone ones I play seem to have a rumble or something going on as well as the pick up.  I guess a piezo would be better, but I'd rather settle for a whole solid body electric mandolin piece than trying to assemble. 

As to whether it's a dead end or not - I don't know.  I live and work around people - I don't wish to push my luck and disturb them.  In that respect, electric/silent is the only option I have, until I find somewhere else to live...

----------


## thistle3585

I am building a five string for a customer that has a headphone jack on it so he can practice quietly.  I used to do an MP3 input too but I was having trouble balancing the preamp circuit with the MP3.  6 months is nothing when it comes to lead times.

----------


## clobflute

That sounds like a really practical practice mandolin...... is the circuitry required for balancing the MP3 any different than the headphone amps bvy Vox, which have both AUX and headphone sockets?  Maybe it's just a mono input for the MP3.

In any case....it's on! 

Looks like I'll get one built hopefully by the end of the autumn  :Smile:

----------


## Tom Wright

I think Steve Ryder's Florentine 8-string would fit your needs. I own the 5-string, and he makes fine instruments with excellent pickups.

----------

ricomando

----------


## Andy Boden

Here's a video of me playing my 8 string electric built by Paul Shippey, Somerset, UK

http://youtu.be/3ao6R6nkynY

For a good look at the instrument, jump to the end of the video.

Paul has ceased building these for the present, but might possibly be persuaded !!

Here's his website ...

http://www.paulshippey.co.uk/

Andy

----------


## clobflute

Superb Andy! 

I love the ringing clarity of the Shippey.  It sounds great.   

Seems like a lot of players recommend the Shippey  - I've only been playing mandolin for a year and I'm a bit reluctant to blow my life's saving (which is not very much - the savings that is ...not life!) on a pricey electric solid body mandolin..although I really do want to  :Smile: 

What can I say about the Steve Ryder, other than wow!

I've finally settled on an Almuse solid body A shaped mandolin.  This is my favourite shape for various reasons.  I'm kind of excited that Pete has already started building for me...!

----------


## clobflute

...and he's finished!  Two months in the making!  Is that some incredible speed or what for a hand built 8 string solid body mandolin with the wide nut specs and walnut/ebony mix that I wanted to match my Weber Gallatin A?!

*gulp*

it's just arrived as well!

But it's already 10.30pm and I'm terrified of disturbing the sleeping neighbours.  

Do I or don't I....?!

Now to get it out of the box!

----------


## mandroid

> I'm quite tempted to use foam spray to clog up the insides of my cheap mandolin to find out whether a pick up makes it sound electric and dampens the loudness when practicing. 
> 
> Has anyone tried this, or should I scamper for cover and leave the room right now for the suggestion?!


 See : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmxP3qlWDuU  Tennis with Violas   :Whistling:

----------


## darrylicshon

I have owned a few solid body mandolins , i really liked my eip mandobird , dont have it anymore , i have been building my own just finished a 5 string octave flying v mandolin it screams i put a active pickup in it a emg 81. My next project is a regular mandolin 8 string also a flying v .
Fender is making thier solid body mando again 8 and 4 string they are about $300.00 us i havent tryed one , butplan on buying one.

----------


## clobflute

Here it is!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/85196534@N07/15148919615/

----------


## mandroid

Ought to  work ..  you can always buy bulk guitar strings  by the dozen and make up your replacement string sets .

----------


## darrylicshon

Nice looking

----------


## clobflute

It's gorgeous!  I'm so in love with it!

It's a solid body and feels substantially weightier than a normal mandolin - just the way I like mine.

The link doesn't seem to work - see if this is any better..

https://www.flickr.com/photos/851965...th/14962264760

https://www.flickr.com/photos/851965...th/14962264760

----------


## Rob Norton

Very cool!  Congrats on the entire project.  

Would love to hear it if you ever get a chance to make a recording or video.

- R

----------


## clobflute

Hi Rob,

I.m pretty zhit at uploadin and recording, and add  playing i to that too lol

I stuk a few demo recordings from my tablet (why does it make everything sound so bad?)

Well there are so many sound tone alterations possible with the two pick ups, tone control and invertor pot. I'll work on them slowly...

I don't know i this kind of clip does any service to the gorgeous sound of the mandolin...it'll do for now

----------


## clobflute

Hmm..sound settings sound terrible lol.

Got to work out how to adjust

Here it is going through the tone options with the pickuos and invertor

----------


## clobflute

I think my mic is better set up for my zither harp. 

Not sure how to hange the recording settings to make it work for mandolin yet...

----------

Rob Norton

----------

